# Review NCE Decoder D13SR (NCE 101)



## brownwolf66 (Jul 9, 2013)

Hi,

I would like to know if any one here has installed this model of decoder from NCE and if so,what their opinions are and the quality and problems,if any,encountered?

Thank you,

brownwolf66


----------



## Northern Route (May 12, 2014)

I installed them in my 2 of my Stewart Santa Fe F7s 10 years ago. After running 10 years and a lot of miles they work fine, and I never had a problem with them. I use them for motor control, headlight and Mars light. 

Curtis


----------



## brownwolf66 (Jul 9, 2013)

Northern Route said:


> I installed them in my 2 of my Stewart Santa Fe F7s 10 years ago. After running 10 years and a lot of miles they work fine, and I never had a problem with them. I use them for motor control, headlight and Mars light.
> 
> Curtis



Thank you Curtis.I am planning on using them for the same purpose in a few older Bachmann and Athearn diesels..How is motor control?I have heard that it is not as effective as BEMF that other decoders have?Are they easy to set up and program?I use the NCE Powercab.


----------



## Northern Route (May 12, 2014)

They are easy to program, just follow the instructions on your Power cab screen and instructions with the decoder. I recommend to turn off the DC feature to prevent problems of a runaway locomotive (any decoder, not just NCE). As far as BEMF, I normally don't use that feature since I keep them consisted together in an ABBA consist as with many of my other locomotives. I run a lot of passenger trains and the only time they see a grade over 1 percent is when they go from the one level to the other at 2 percent for 80ft. Kansas is relatively flat but not totally flat and the Northern Route was Santa Fe's race track where passenger trains would many times exceed 100mph. 

Curtis


----------



## brownwolf66 (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you Curtis.Much appreciated.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

I have had NCE decoders fry in the older Athearn Blue Box locos. Digitrax and Soundtraxx worked fine.

Are the older Bachmann locomotives single truck powered? If so, they run a very high risk of frying and decoder. They draw way too much current.


----------



## brownwolf66 (Jul 9, 2013)

rrgrassi said:


> I have had NCE decoders fry in the older Athearn Blue Box locos. Digitrax and Soundtraxx worked fine.
> 
> Are the older Bachmann locomotives single truck powered? If so, they run a very high risk of frying and decoder. They draw way too much current.


Yes they are single truck drives.So you suggest avoiding using these decoders?They do have,if I recall correctly,a 1.8amp stall current.Do you mean that the single truck powered Bachmanns draw more than that?I must check it out.Never realized that they could be so current hungry.Thanks for the warning.


----------



## Northern Route (May 12, 2014)

Many of the older models of any brand are power hogs and will toast anybody's decoder. The Athearn motor introduced in the 90s are the oldest ones I would put a decoder on. After saying that I would still check the stall current on the motor before adding a decoder. When using one of those high current motors that are barely within specs, make sure the momentum is on. Changing the direction while running without momentum turned on will create the highest current draw of the motor and cause burnt electrical smell and a dead locomotive.

Personally I would stay away from those models or repower with a new motor, they just cause a lot of headaches and unless it is a valuable model they are just not worth it!

Curtis


----------



## brownwolf66 (Jul 9, 2013)

Northern Route said:


> When using one of those high current motors that are barely within specs, make sure the momentum is on. Changing the direction while running without momentum turned on will create the highest current draw of the motor and cause burnt electrical smell and a dead locomotive.
> 
> 
> 
> Curtis


How is momentum turned on and how does it work in a locomotive?


----------



## Northern Route (May 12, 2014)

brownwolf66 said:


> How is momentum turned on and how does it work in a locomotive?


Momentum is the acceleration and deceleration rate programed into the decoder to make the models act more like the real trains. When that rate is set to 0 the engine will act like it is on a DC power pack. When you turn the power pack up fast the engine starts fast and when you turn the power pack down fast the engine stops fast. Then if you throw the reverse switch on the power pack when the engine is running, it will try to turn a rotating motor in the opposite direction before it has stopped. When the decoder is running with momentum and you reverse the engine while running, it will bring the locomotive to a stop before changing directions preventing a large current draw.  NCE Power Pro has a button marked momentum on the cab and also can be set up when programing the decoder under motor control, I am not familiar about other systems, or you can go to the decoder instruction sheet to set the CVs for your preferred acceleration and deceleration rate.

Curtis


----------



## brownwolf66 (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you once again Curtis.

Would anyone else like to give their opinions or experiences with this decoder? I am planning on installing a few and so far just two people seem to have had any experience with them considering they are from a well known manufacturer of DCC products.I run HO and OO as well.


----------

